# black bowe ties and letters



## DylanModz (Aug 17, 2013)

Looks good!

I prefer just taking off the letters for a cleaner look instead of dipping them but i like it.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 7, 2013)

I dipped my bow ties black within the first month of having it. I can't stand black cars with the gold bow tie, it looks sooooooo tacky!


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

nice job dude! looks a lot cleaner


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

DylanModz said:


> Looks good!
> 
> I prefer just taking off the letters for a cleaner look instead of dipping them but i like it.


Agreed! I love my cruze without the lettering!


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I did this on mine as well, except I used Anthracite Grey instead of black (it matches my car better). But since Dip gets dirty so quickly/easily, I decided to use actual paint (body matched form the dealer), with a clear coat. It looks good though!

I hate the Gold Bowties...


----------

